# question about 15x8 wheels on mk3 golf sPAcers?? help



## kyle lopes (Apr 1, 2008)

ok so i have a 95 golf im building up. first vw ever. i was looking at those xxr 002 wheels 15x8 i was gonan buy them new with 205/55R15 tires.so my question is.
would i have to fender roll since im on a 60/40 cupkit? its not slammed slammed but nicely lowered?
what size mm spacers should i get for the front and back?
205/55 too much tire? would they have to stretch?
heres where i was gonna buy the spacers and lug bolts
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...acers



_Modified by kyle lopes at 3:29 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## kyle lopes (Apr 1, 2008)

nothing??? should i run 195 tires?


----------



## euro6m5 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: question about 15x8 wheels on mk3 golf sPAcers?? help (kyle lopes)*

You have to know your backspacing first.


----------



## kyle lopes (Apr 1, 2008)

ok i figured most of this **** out. running a et of 0 is ****ing headache. im jsut gonna buy xxr 501's with et 15 for front and space the back with a 5mm spacer. making front 15et and back 10mm et. or should i go with a bigger spacer in the back? i want wide look. not too much poke. but poke you know. plus ill be running 195/45/15 toyo tires. 


_Modified by kyle lopes at 7:58 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## kyle lopes (Apr 1, 2008)

pics of a cars with offsets of fronts and back?? post please


----------

